# Dual Purpose



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I know there are breeds that provide more meat but I prefer using Dual purpose birds for my meat birds. We have butchered Production reds, Barred Rock, Andalusian, and Delaware. Of these breeds I personally feel the Delaware and Barred Rock was easiest to pluck. The Production Reds were scrawny, and the Andalusain had lots of hairs under the feathers. Here we use the hatchet method, I stick two nails in a log just wide enough to hold the head, pull the legs back and whack the head off. From there we pluck, gut, and wash. I know alot of people dip their chickens in very hot water before plucking but I do things old school and with costing the least amount. I dont want to buy all kinds of equiptment when I can butcher , pluck, clean ect by hand for free. My kids also help with butchering, we only do a couple roosters at a time and the kids help pick out who's next and pluck. I use ziplock freezer bags as my choice for storing and have not had a problem yet.

So does anyone else prefer non meat breeds?

Here is a pic of our very first butcher ( Delaware) lol He was butchered at 17 weeks old due to a leg injury. My husband got a little hatchet happy with the wings so thats why they look a little weird lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never done the water bath method, bu I've been told it makes it a lot easier.


----------



## SamyIsh (Jun 29, 2012)

Any difference in taste between dual purpose birds and something like a Cornish cross?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

SamyIsh said:


> Any difference in taste between dual purpose birds and something like a Cornish cross?


Personally I have never tried a farm fresh cornish cross. Since my family doesnt really like breast meat and the cornish is bred to have large double breasts I didnt find the need to try them out. Plus I have heard the crosses and pretty messy and stinky. With mine I let them free range with the rest until butcher time.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Buckeyes are an excellent dual purpose fowl and super meat bird....they were even promoted by Chef Emeril Lagasse on one of his programs as the BEST tasting Heritage chicken available (below is a link to one of Emeril's video recipes for the Buckeye)!!! Because it takes 19-20 weeks for a Buckeye to fully mature into a good market size (some people butcher them as early as 16 weeks) they do tend to have a better taste than an 8 week old farm raised cornish cross. The obvious disadvantage to raising ANY Heritage breed for meat is the longer time to maturity (increased cost) but the major advantage is better taste....these are the type of chickens you Great Grandma cooked on Sunday if she lived on the farm!

http://planetgreen.discovery.com/videos/emeril-green-preserved-lemon-bricked-chicken.html


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe the Cornish X get a bad rap. While I agree that the more heritage breeds that are used the better for chickens as a whole, there is a time and place for the hybrids. We ordered Cornish X this year and they turned out really well. They were fed every other day and I had them outside ranging with the rest of the flock. They are pretty funny to watch, especially when they are trying to figure out how to act like a "normal" chicken. We are using Red Star cockerels this time round, as we transition to heritage breeds for both eggs and meat. I would recommend the hybrids to novice keepers who want to have meat on the table with excellent food/meat conversion rates. As for taste, my kids love our chickens over anything from the store. I anticipate that will be the same as we experiment with different breeds.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

SamyIsh said:


> Any difference in taste between dual purpose birds and something like a Cornish cross?


Well, maybe a *little*

"Stewart" was a cornish X that weighed out at 14lb dressed.

He was tasty.


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

Dual purpose birds are those that are not real good for eating or laying.
They can't compete with the egg layers or the meat birds.
If you don't need that many eggs and don't care about eating them they are the ones for you.
If you want eggs or meat they are not for you.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

power said:


> Dual purpose birds are those that are not real good for eating or laying.
> They can't compete with the egg layers or the meat birds.
> If you don't need that many eggs and don't care about eating them they are the ones for you.
> If you want eggs or meat they are not for you.


In an egg production or an 8 week meat production "contest" I will agree with you, power. However, you are missing the real benefits of "dual purpose"....they ARE some VERY good egg layers, my Buckeyes will lay 220-230 eggs a year and even more importantly they lay ALL WINTER (try getting a leghorn to lay in the winter without a heated building and artificial lighting!). If you live in a northern climate a dual purpose fowl like the Buckeye will give eggs when many of the "egg breeds" wont!

As far as meat is concerned, I will match one of my 18 week old Buckeyes against ANY 8 week old Cornish X in a taste contest anyday of the week....both birds will come in at the same dressed weight and the breast will be just as plump, too! We breeders of "Dual Purpose" know it will cost us a little more to grow them but the flavor is worth the wait. If you WANT eggs and meat Dual Purpose fowl are the birds for you!

I think the "meat" birds, i.e. the Cornish X have a place in the food production industry or for those interested in short term gains....they grow extremely fast and can produce a lot more meat in a very short period of time. For people who don't want to raise "meat" birds all summer a Cornish X is the perfect solution. Without the Cornish X we wouldn't have KFC or McNuggets!!! (well we would still have them but they would cost 3X if the chickens were slower growers)


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> In an egg production or an 8 week meat production "contest" I will agree with you, power. However, you are missing the real benefits of "dual purpose"....they ARE some VERY good egg layers, my Buckeyes will lay 220-230 eggs a year and even more importantly they lay ALL WINTER (try getting a leghorn to lay in the winter without a heated building and artificial lighting!). If you live in a northern climate a dual purpose fowl like the Buckeye will give eggs when many of the "egg breeds" wont!
> 
> As far as meat is concerned, I will match one of my 18 week old Buckeyes against ANY 8 week old Cornish X in a taste contest anyday of the week....both birds will come in at the same dressed weight and the breast will be just as plump, too! We breeders of "Dual Purpose" know it will cost us a little more to grow them but the flavor is worth the wait. If you WANT eggs and meat Dual Purpose fowl are the birds for you!
> 
> I think the "meat" birds, i.e. the Cornish X have a place in the food production industry or for those interested in short term gains....they grow extremely fast and can produce a lot more meat in a very short period of time. For people who don't want to raise "meat" birds all summer a Cornish X is the perfect solution. Without the Cornish X we wouldn't have KFC or McNuggets!!! (well we would still have them but they would cost 3X if the chickens were slower growers)


You answered better than I could Jeff.

I might have to try some Buckeyes next year (and being a U of M football fan, *that* truely concerns me)


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Austin said:


> I've never done the water bath method, bu I've been told it makes it a lot easier.


Scalding the bird makes plucking *alot* easier. About half the time, we skin the chickens.


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> In an egg production or an 8 week meat production "contest" I will agree with you, power. However, you are missing the real benefits of "dual purpose"....they ARE some VERY good egg layers, my Buckeyes will lay 220-230 eggs a year and even more importantly they lay ALL WINTER (try getting a leghorn to lay in the winter without a heated building and artificial lighting!). If you live in a northern climate a dual purpose fowl like the Buckeye will give eggs when many of the "egg breeds" wont!
> 
> As far as meat is concerned, I will match one of my 18 week old Buckeyes against ANY 8 week old Cornish X in a taste contest anyday of the week....both birds will come in at the same dressed weight and the breast will be just as plump, too! We breeders of "Dual Purpose" know it will cost us a little more to grow them but the flavor is worth the wait. If you WANT eggs and meat Dual Purpose fowl are the birds for you!
> 
> I think the "meat" birds, i.e. the Cornish X have a place in the food production industry or for those interested in short term gains....they grow extremely fast and can produce a lot more meat in a very short period of time. For people who don't want to raise "meat" birds all summer a Cornish X is the perfect solution. Without the Cornish X we wouldn't have KFC or McNuggets!!! (well we would still have them but they would cost 3X if the chickens were slower growers)


Researching on which breeds to have for specific purposes brought me to the same conclusion. It comes down to which variables each of us wants to take into consideration when determining what is the best breed of bird for our individual situations. Statements that paint a broad stroke on either side of the argument miss the point entirely. If my only concern was feed efficiency in a meat bird, then the X cross would be the one to with. I may not meet the same low cost of a major grower, but it will fit my desire for a constant source of meat in a short time. The same with a dedicated egg laying breed. However, the decision to find a good dual purpose breed is aknowledging that compromises are necessary. Otherwise, stick with two flocks. Overall, my desire to keep a mixed flock fulfills the needs of my family within acceptable compromises.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

castillofa said:


> Researching on which breeds to have for specific purposes brought me to the same conclusion. It comes down to which variables each of us wants to take into consideration when determining what is the best breed of bird for our individual situations. Statements that paint a broad stroke on either side of the argument miss the point entirely. If my only concern was feed efficiency in a meat bird, then the X cross would be the one to with. I may not meet the same low cost of a major grower, but it will fit my desire for a constant source of meat in a short time. The same with a dedicated egg laying breed. However, the decision to find a good dual purpose breed is aknowledging that compromises are necessary. Otherwise, stick with two flocks. Overall, my desire to keep a mixed flock fulfills the needs of my family within acceptable compromises.


Well said!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Riverdale said:


> You answered better than I could Jeff.
> 
> I might have to try some Buckeyes next year (and being a U of M football fan, *that* truely concerns me)


There might be hope for you then, Riverdale....Go Bucks!!!


----------



## mossflower (Jul 12, 2012)

Apyl said:


> I know there are breeds that provide more meat but I prefer using Dual purpose birds for my meat birds. We have butchered Production reds, Barred Rock, Andalusian, and Delaware. Of these breeds I personally feel the Delaware and Barred Rock was easiest to pluck. The Production Reds were scrawny, and the Andalusain had lots of hairs under the feathers. Here we use the hatchet method, I stick two nails in a log just wide enough to hold the head, pull the legs back and whack the head off. From there we pluck, gut, and wash. I know alot of people dip their chickens in very hot water before plucking but I do things old school and with costing the least amount. I dont want to buy all kinds of equiptment when I can butcher , pluck, clean ect by hand for free. My kids also help with butchering, we only do a couple roosters at a time and the kids help pick out who's next and pluck. I use ziplock freezer bags as my choice for storing and have not had a problem yet.
> 
> So does anyone else prefer non meat breeds?
> 
> Here is a pic of our very first butcher ( Delaware) lol He was butchered at 17 weeks old due to a leg injury. My husband got a little hatchet happy with the wings so thats why they look a little weird lol


Thanks for the pictures. I had heard that these were nice meat birds, but had never had the opportunity to check them out. They do look nice!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Apyl said:


> *I know there are breeds that provide more meat but I prefer using Dual purpose birds for my meat birds.* We have butchered Production reds, Barred Rock, Andalusian, and Delaware. Of these breeds I personally feel the Delaware and Barred Rock was easiest to pluck. The Production Reds were scrawny, and the Andalusain had lots of hairs under the feathers. Here we use the hatchet method, I stick two nails in a log just wide enough to hold the head, pull the legs back and whack the head off. From there we pluck, gut, and wash. I know alot of people dip their chickens in very hot water before plucking but I do things old school and with costing the least amount. I dont want to buy all kinds of equiptment when I can butcher , pluck, clean ect by hand for free. My kids also help with butchering, we only do a couple roosters at a time and the kids help pick out who's next and pluck. I use ziplock freezer bags as my choice for storing and have not had a problem yet.
> 
> So does anyone else prefer non meat breeds?
> 
> Here is a pic of our very first butcher ( Delaware) lol He was butchered at 17 weeks old due to a leg injury. My husband got a little hatchet happy with the wings so thats why they look a little weird lol


Reviving an OLD thread....as a Buckeye breeder for over a decade I too raise this "Dual Purpose" fowl for both eggs and meat! Our Buckeye cockerels can be butchered at 17-18 weeks and our pullets are generally laying eggs at 18-20 weeks of age, too. If you are thinking about MEAT birds for 2013 consider some of the American breeds like the Buckeye, Delaware or Barred Plymoth Rock and you may NEVER go back to those bland "cornish cross" FREAKS!


----------



## DebFred (Jan 19, 2013)

*Ohio Birds*

Hi All.

We live in the Cincinnati area of Ohio. No chicks yet. Plan on them in a few months. I want to start with about 6 or so. For eggs, but the ultimate reason is for meat.

Some recommend Buckeyes, RIR, and Barred Rocks.

Input?

Deb of DebFred


----------



## viper1 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Well*

The more I read and learn the more heritage breeds are sounding good. I was going to build a small coop to make things easy. But see where a bigger coup and run may be beneficial. My wife is starting to come on board and I like some of her ideas. but looking more like a 48 sq ft coop and a run of my choice up to 1000 ft.
So My idea was get some Buckeyes and assorted hens and maybe a few Cornish x to get some meat started till the others get bigger. Figure with more birds food costs will arise but selling some eggs may actually make up for that. Coup would be inside the barn saving money also. 
She would like brown and white eggs. So along with the buckeyes would be good choices. Do most breeds tend to get along. Heard so much about the Buckeye it just has to be one type.
So am i figuring ok or not.
Oh also want all year layers that can take the Ohio heat and cold. I think i was told Buckeyes would.
Also with the extended room could I maintain a flock by adding a couple roosters?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

DebFred said:


> Hi All.
> 
> We live in the Cincinnati area of Ohio. No chicks yet. Plan on them in a few months. I want to start with about 6 or so. For eggs, but the ultimate reason is for meat.
> 
> ...


You can ask ten different people that have chickens and get 10 different answers. 

I like the dominique, no matter how many birds I try ... I always come back to them.

Best of luck!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Part of the fun is deciding on a breed and then seeing how they work for you. Might want to give yourself a little variety. Meyers hatchery has a brown egg layers collection or a white egg layers collection that gives you 1 of each type of 6 brown or white egg layers. That might be fun for your first go round. Just a suggestion. They are also selling whatever's left for $1.45 a chick. That's a great deal and you might be very pleasantly surprised. I swore I'd never own a Silkie and now I have two breeding pairs. Go figure. I wanted buff orps?!?!?! So have some fun with this is my best advice.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

In my experience the Wyandotte and the Delaware are my picks for a dual purpose breed. The Delaware boys grow into a nice bird by the 16-18 week mark and the hens are good layers, calm and docile. The Delaware boys are calm and "lovers" not fighters. Remember that the Delaware was bred as a broiler bird in the first place and was only outed by the Cornish Cross and it's unusually large breast.

The Wyandottes are sometimes forgotten in these discussions, the hens have a lovely breast shape and a good meat structure for harvest after laying. I haven't physically put my hands on a Wyandotte male, but the ones I see at chicken shows are well forms and would dress out nicely.

I will say that the Buckeye is a breed I haven't tried yet, but I would like to. I really don't like any of the Rhode Island Reds that I've gotten over the years I would like to try the Buckeye as well as the New Hampshire Red.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

There are some meat birds that grow so fast, that by just a few months old, their legs won't hold them anymore, because of the weight on them, and they have to be put down. If you think there is a chance that you could get attached to chickens, find out what kind these are, and stay away from them!! I have listened to people heartbroken, that found out too late that this is what they had. Meat birds are not forever pets.


----------



## DebFred (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, won't be getting chickens. Hubby has decided that we can't. Was his idea to start with. Pretty upset. First reason was the coop is too expensive. Now too costly to feed them. I know better, but years of marriage has taught me that it's easier to do what he says. 

Deb


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

We are raising Silver Wyandottes as dual purpose. Ordering NewHampshire reds also for dual purpose. Will also add Cornish cross as we did last year for our quick meat chickens. Freezer is getting low lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

DebFred said:


> Well, won't be getting chickens. Hubby has decided that we can't. Was his idea to start with. Pretty upset. First reason was the coop is too expensive. Now too costly to feed them. I know better, but years of marriage has taught me that it's easier to do what he says.
> 
> Deb


Oh Deb, hope you stay around anyway!! Or do what I did, and just come home with a few fuzzes, and let him warm up to them...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah Deb. I hope you stick around.


----------



## viper1 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Sorry*

Stick around if not this year maybe next. And after a years worth of reading more ammo to convince with!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> You can ask ten different people that have chickens and get 10 different answers.
> 
> I like the dominique, no matter how many birds I try ... I always come back to them.
> 
> Best of luck!


your correct 
we researched a bunch of different breeds & for what we wanted we found that buff orpingtons were the birds for us
1 they go broody
2 they are great at free ranging
3 they will lay all winter long
4 they lay large eggs
5 they are also great for the table

however what is rite for my setup may not be for the next person who shows up, that is why there are so many different breeds

good luck
piglett


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

DebFred said:


> Well, won't be getting chickens. Hubby has decided that we can't. Was his idea to start with. Pretty upset. First reason was the coop is too expensive. Now too costly to feed them. I know better, but years of marriage has taught me that it's easier to do what he says.
> 
> Deb


do you have a shed?
add some chicken wire on the inside & let the chickens use just part of it
i did this with my workshop outback. people have even used an old dog house for a few birds & it worked till they were able to get a better setup. also chickens will eat almost any kind of table scrap you give them, also they love grass so if you can let them outside while you keep an eye on them they will do a nice job keeping the grass trimmed. i only cut the lawn 2 times last year.
so tell mr. i hate chickens that he will save on mower gas.

good luck
piglett


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I felt the same. Buff orp was the way to go. Had no interest in Silkies. I've had 10 chickens - no orps yet, still trying and I have 4 Silkies. So I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I felt the same. Buff orp was the way to go. Had no interest in Silkies. I've had 10 chickens - no orps yet, still trying and I have 4 Silkies. So I must be doing something wrong.


 how many orps you need
1 ?
10?
100?
they just keep hatching out up here


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I ordered, if I remember correctly, 6 buff orps from Meyers to ship end of April. Now I hope I'll have the money or they won't ship.


----------



## Grover (Oct 14, 2012)

Riverdale said:


> Scalding the bird makes plucking *alot* easier. About half the time, we skin the chickens.


 We haven't butchered yet, but I would like to skin them. How do you preserve the meat? Do you let it rest a day or three in the fridge and then freeze it or cook it? If you freeze it, how do you wrap it?


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

We let them rest for 24 hours in fridge then i freeze in freezer bags. i double bag them jic.


----------



## DebFred (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh, I am most definitely sticking around. We just got some free skids, and access for more. I will keep looking here and gain knowledge and add ammo. He has said next year. He is just worried about money. Really tight these days. 

Thanks, Deb


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

We had Freedom Rangers last year and getting 50 more next month. PA farmer sells peeps for about 1.50 ea. By 12 weeks almost all are ready to go. They do well at free ranging so feed costs are much lower. 

Now that said we have a neighbor that has Speckled Sussex and they seem to be a decent dual purpose, they go broody, free range well. We got eggs from her and just put them in the incubator this evening


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Grover said:


> We haven't butchered yet, but I would like to skin them. How do you preserve the meat? Do you let it rest a day or three in the fridge and then freeze it or cook it? If you freeze it, how do you wrap it?


we chop off the head then the feet
then my wife skins them & removes the insides
then chops them up , washes them off 
& puts the meat into a gallon ziplock bag
then it's rite into the freezer for em

good luck
piglett


----------



## deputycliff (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm new and in the process now of building my first coop. I plan on getting exclusively duel purpose chickens, and processing them every few years as I replace the flock. Is their a certain age that you should not process chickens because of age? I was thinking after their second molt would be a good time, since I've heard that after that egg production drops off significantly.


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey Deb: You will find that if you have the space to let the chickens 'free range' that your costs for feed are much lower. If you are NOT composting you should start. The chickens will love to dig in there and find the protein sources - bugs/worms and reduce your feed costs - you can also invest in this to make even more 'free food' - http://www.aquabarrel.com/product_compost_biopod.php. Just to give you an idea for real numbers - we have 20 layers, they do free range most of the day. The entire group gets one scoop per day, about a coffee can. This is the clean your plate method. They have 15 minutes to chow down. We make sure they have enough to eat for the 15 minutes - yes we do adjust for seasons, in the winter they'll eat a bit more then summer time. For 2012 they consumed 1100lbs of feed. In our area 50lbs of feed can run from $13 for the cheap GMO stuff to $35 for the organic. So lets do the math for layers - 22 [email protected]$15= $330 Our girls generated about 6,000 eggs (500 dz round numbers). If you sold the eggs for $2.50dz (cost of carton included) that's $1250.00 gross income. At the end of laying life you harvest the birds and sell them as stew birds for a few dollars each. I ran the numbers early on when my wife said she wanted a few chickens. Well it takes the same amount of time to care for 'a few' as it does the 20 and I have customers that buy all our girls will produce and want the stew birds too. So now it is a mini business that generates positive cash flow and we continue to upgrade the quality of feed and we can sell for $5./dz to folks with the financial means to buy the absolute best product bar NOBODY in our area. We built our super coop out of pallets! WE got pics on http://www.muddyhillfarm.com/blog/2012/05/10/the-new-coop/ We spent $ on an incubator so we could reduce costs for replacement stock BUT then I was talking to neighbor that has Speckled Sussex and they go broody and are a dual purpose breed too. So hopefully we won't need to incubate after this next group that went in yesterday - they will make their own replacement stock! So the bottom line - it may take a couple of dollars up front but in the long run you are $ ahead. I'd be happy to mentor if u guys want help.


----------



## wingman (Jul 23, 2012)

*Don't Give Up!*



DebFred said:


> Oh, I am most definitely sticking around. We just got some free skids, and access for more. I will keep looking here and gain knowledge and add ammo. He has said next year. He is just worried about money. Really tight these days.
> 
> Thanks, Deb


Don't Give Up, Deb - I begged for 3 years before my husband finally said YES. I saved up some money for the coop. We used recycled stuff and second hand R-Panel for the roof. My 10 hens free-range most of the time, and supplemental feed is minimal. I sell eggs to pay for the feed I do buy. I have layers and a few dual-purpose. Hadn't planned on butchering, but the more time that goes by, I'm seriously considering it. And after a year of having chickens, my husband is finallly coming around to appreciate the benefits of healthy eggs. I keep my coop extra clean so he can't complain. I have enjoyed keeping hens - every single minute! You'll get there!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

DebFred said:


> Oh, I am most definitely sticking around. We just got some free skids, and access for more. I will keep looking here and gain knowledge and add ammo. He has said next year. He is just worried about money. Really tight these days.
> 
> Thanks, Deb


keep your eyes open for free building materials
i don't think i have much more than $50 into my coop & it's 10'x12' 
i got most of if from the dump & a guy gave me some used metal roofing
i only had to buy the screws to hold it down to the roof of the coop.
also keep an eye out for free or cheep fencing
i got over 100' of 3' high chainlink fence for $40

then once you have all of that stuff you can get some chicks
if you start out with mixed mutts they can be had for about $2 each
add a chick waterer & feed & you might have layed out another 10 bucks

if all elce fails have a yard sale
everyone has some stuff that they don't need laying around

good luck
piglett
wolfeboro,nh


----------

